# Can someone please explain in laymans terms: Locked vs Unlocked | Jailbroken iPhone



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've never really looked into it, because I simply didn't care. Now I would like to know:

What does it mean when an iPhone is locked or when an iPhone is unlocked? 

How does one (legally following T's and C's) go about acquiring an unlocked phone or making their iPhone unlocked?

What does it mean to have your iPhone jail-broken?

Please explain it to me like I'm an idiot, because... well....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Locked means it will only work with the carrier it was purchased from. Usually, this is because the phone was purchased from the carrier at a subsidy, and the carrier wants to make sure you don't go elsewhere.

There are no legal restrictions regarding unlocking a phone. If you can circumvent the lock, you're welcome to. That said, Apple doesn't make it easy. The best way to unlock an iPhone is to purchase it unlocked from Apple directly, or to purchase the unlock through your carrier. Rogers offers this to out of contract users for $50.

Jailbreaking an iPhone is a way to install unofficial apps and modifications. It exploits a security hole in iOS to bypass a security check, and allow unapproved apps and settings.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thank John. 

When someone has an iPhone that was subsidized with a 3 year contract, and then they complete the contract, the iPhone is still locked to that carrier then unless they get the carrier to unlock it?

Do all carriers in Canada have the option to unlock a phone?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Thank John.
> 
> When someone has an iPhone that was subsidized with a 3 year contract, and then they complete the contract, the iPhone is still locked to that carrier then unless they get the carrier to unlock it?
> 
> Do all carriers in Canada have the option to unlock a phone?


Yes, the phone remains locked until the carrier instructs Apple to unlock it. It's not automatic, it's not free, and only a couple carriers support it.

I know Rogers/Fido offers it, and I think Telus does too. Not sure about Bell, or any of the MVNOs.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Telus does not unlock their phones.

Can you imagine the nerve of some people wanting to install whatever they want on a phone they own?!!!!

</facetious rhetorical question>


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Bell does unlock phones after the contract period but it does not include the iPhone...

Rogers and fido unlock iPhones if you meet their conditions but it is $50 +tax. 

I don't believe Telus unlocks anything. 

I don't know about the subsidarary companies like koodo and virgin.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr. Mayor, if you jailbreak your phone, in addition to being able to install non-approved apps on it, you can also unlock it. That's what I did. However, that is not condoned by Apple or Bell.

I am with Bell and they do not unlock iPhones.

Cheers


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

I got my iPhone 4 unlocked by Rogers and it was a pain-in-the-ass. You had to be transferred through about 4 different departments each with it's own list of requirements; phone must have been received from Rogers, Apple replacements are ineligible, the phone must not be tied to a contract, or have already paid the ETF; you must be a current customer in good standing, maybe a couple others. Buying an iPhone at full-retail price from Apple is really the best way to get an unlocked phone.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

BlackViper said:


> I got my iPhone 4 unlocked by Rogers and it was a pain-in-the-ass. You had to be transferred through about 4 different departments each with it's own list of requirements; phone must have been received from Rogers, Apple replacements are ineligible, the phone must not be tied to a contract, or have already paid the ETF; you must be a current customer in good standing, maybe a couple others. Buying an iPhone at full-retail price from Apple is really the best way to get an unlocked phone.


I've unlocked a few from Rogers. Had no real issues other than it taking 30 minutes listening and waiting. Also unlocked a warranty replacement which came from apple. You can get different answers from people from Rogers.

If you set up a separate pay as you go SIM, I have found it is easier to unlock an iPhone than using a normal month to month contract. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

tilt said:


> Mr. Mayor, if you jailbreak your phone, in addition to being able to install non-approved apps on it, you can also unlock it. That's what I did. However, that is not condoned by Apple or Bell.
> 
> I am with Bell and they do not unlock iPhones.
> 
> Cheers


Hmmm... And if you install the next iOS, which will remove the jailbreaking, will the phone stay unlocked? That would be the easiest way to unlock. No?


----------

